# advice on a-pillar pod mounting?



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I can't figure whether to cut the mount to fit the pillar or sink the mount into the pillar. Glassing, bondo and paint is a given.
Help me bat this around...this will be new territory for me.

Passenger side will be pretty easy I think...minimal things in my way.









Driver side...not so much. I can sink the pod into the pillar and miss the gauge itself by a hair. 









I'm looking through old threads when I can....hoping someone might see something specific to my install and point it out.
FWIW...the gauge pod stays no matter what. I have 4 times what I have in the stereo system in the motor....I need to know what's going on. lol


----------

